# Must share (awsome ammo discovery)



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

Ok so this morning I got the oportunity to shoot the most awsome ammo ever and apparently its been around a while.

Aguila super collbri .22 cal

It is quiter than the gamo whisper .177 pelet gun for real.

Short range for being effective but still much better stoping power and acuracy than a air rifle.Under 50 yards its lethal. Can kill birds and squrals at @100 yards also.

Plus about $4 for 50!! Score

Mainly for pistols or short barrels but we shot it in a normal length bolt rifle today just fine.everyone said no semi auto's unless loading 1 at a time. Think it will do great in my kids lil cricket bolt gun.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*???*

Quiet, yes, but the ones I shot would barley go 100 yards? You could watch the bullet travel thru the air, and very dirty to shoot, , you also could see debri, sparks out the end of the barrel.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

how did you sight-in your rifle to be able to hit at 100 yd ?

Zeroed @ 50 yd a high-velocity .22 is about 6" low @ 100 yd for me .


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree trader very dirty round, .22 CB is a much better solution and just as effective...:thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Baitcaster said:


> how did you sight-in your rifle to be able to hit at 100 yd ?


3ft over center........:whistling:


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*??? .22 cb*



MULLET HUNTER said:


> I agree trader very dirty round, .22 CB is a much better solution and just as effective...:thumbsup:


 
What is a .22 CB? And i only have what they told me about 100 yards to go bye. I was only present for shooting at about 30-35 yards and it was awsome. Putting holes in a thick plasic tubaware bowl. And yes i agree only put it in a extra .22 not your expensive competion grade one.

But more answers to come i will be buying some asap.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

super colibri is neat

shot out a small pistol its pretty loud, but out of a rifle it sounds supressed

lead triangle shaped rounds, will go halfway thru a phonebook easy, will not cycle the action

very cool for shooting rats or something where you gotta be silent, its dirty yea but in a duece duece who cares lol

hell ive shot with a rem 597 with no sights and you can get hits at 25yds easy like its a BB gun, yea you wont get a group but its handy, do not think it will do anything over 30-40 yards though


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's quiet cause it has no "powderless".....I've shot it before, and it is dirty but funny to shoot cause you can see the bullet leave the gun!!!


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

Baitcaster said:


> how did you sight-in your rifle to be able to hit at 100 yd ?
> 
> Zeroed @ 50 yd a high-velocity .22 is about 6" low @ 100 yd for me .


 my ruger is sighted @ 100 yds good for about 1.25 inch and it is about 6 inch high at 50 but real close @25 yds just need to tell that squirrel to sit still till i can move up or back to the correct range


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I saw Miles trying to figure out how to get 11 of those projectiles out of a rifle barrel. Be careful shooting those things in a rifle.

Rick


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> I saw Miles trying to figure out how to get 11 of those projectiles out of a rifle barrel. Be careful shooting those things in a rifle.
> 
> Rick


I just kept shooting waiting for something to come out ! 

Hey Fred - grab another box I'm out !

scary


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Ricks telling the truth, Long barrel work sometime,,, But lube it now an then or I know for shur, Ive seen them stick half way down a barrel. I think the box says not recomended for rifles. Havent looked in a spell. I bought a case of them a few years ago when they were 140 or so a box, They hadnt caught on then. But a couple limbs off the ground in a tree... A critter is going in the freezer. Done it couple years, Have some fun with em. But be safe they are leathal at close range for shur. Thick headed opossums messin around the neghbors chickens,,, I carried them critters to the creek several times, right back. This ammo quite an problem over. ole carver


----------



## brasshog (Mar 25, 2010)

I use Remington 22lr CCEE22 subsonic pre fragmented HP. They are actual long rifles and not the CCI longs. Killed a large **** and opposum from up to 20ft with full expansion and no over penetration. Gander Mountain sells them. The neighbor told me that my Rem Model 33 single shot was a bad ass air rifle. Even at 2am fron 10yds he didn't know I had a real gun untill I showed it to him. I have given a few away to PFF members to try. They beat CCI's hands down. BTW I payed $6.99/50


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

Henry's shoots them well, my daughter loves them and the neighbors cat hates them.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

The super colibri rounds are powderless as Jason said. A normal CB round actually has a small charge of powder. I have a couple stevens crackshots that I shoot both of those rounds through and never had a problem. Make certain the projectile leaves the barrel though because I have heard more than a few stories of people stacking them down the barrel not paying attention. They are a hoot to shoot and don't bother the neighbors at all.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

brasshog said:


> I use Remington 22lr CCEE22 subsonic pre fragmented HP. They are actual long rifles and not the CCI longs. Killed a large **** and opposum from up to 20ft with full expansion and no over penetration. Gander Mountain sells them. The neighbor told me that my Rem Model 33 single shot was a bad ass air rifle. Even at 2am fron 10yds he didn't know I had a real gun untill I showed it to him. I have given a few away to PFF members to try. They beat CCI's hands down. BTW I payed $6.99/50



I was one of the members that got a few of these rounds an love them. I will be searching for them and stocking up. Thanks brasshog and it was good to see and talk to you again.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Well I know why I like this forum, Sit back read an learn. I will be trying a couple new 22 products it looks like. There American made correct gents? The CCEE 22 s an the CB 22 rd is made here? Thanks olecarver


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I may have got a bad lot of Rem CBees, but I found them to have very inconsistent powder loads, some were quiet and some were loud. I like CCI Quiet22LR better.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Im looking for the quite ones, Im not one for walking all over the woods when theres 5 or 6 tree rats right in one general area. LOL The Aquila is quiter than my crossbow. The string on it makes more sound than the powderless. An locating the bolts after taking a shot isnt easy sometimes,,, Imagine that... But bet ya boots Im gonna try some of these other companys this year. Can hunt with a cant, Bites a Big un,, lol olecarver


----------



## brasshog (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm glad that you liked the Fowl. Good seeing you again. I will post a link to those rounds on here soon.

http://www.emergency-preps.com/index.php?topic=618.0

http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f33/cci-cb-long-vs-rem-cbee-22-quiet-ammo-showdown-76359/


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

TheCarver said:


> Im looking for the quite ones <snip>


Here's the list I've tried:

Aguila Colibri
22 Long Rifle ??
20 Grains
375 fps
6 ft. lbs.
Solid Point

Aguila Super Colibri 
22 Long Rifle ??
20 Grains
500 fps
11 ft. lbs.
Lead Solid

CCI
22 CB Short
29 Grains
710 fps
32 ft. lbs.
Lead Round Nose

CCI
22 CB Long
29 Grains
710 fps
32 ft. lbs.
Lead Round Nose

CCI's Quiet-22 
22LR
40 Grain
710 FPS
68Db

Remington Cbee
22 Long Rifle
33 Grains
740 fps
40 ft. lbs.
Hollow Point

Winchester Super-X CB Match
22 Long 
29 Grain
770 fps 
CB Match LRN

Aguila SSS Sniper Subsonic
22 Long Rifle
60 Grains
950 fps
120 ft. lbs
Lead Round Nose

Remington Subsonic 
22 Long Rifle 
38 Grain
1050 fps
93 ft. lbs
Lead Hollow Point

For rats (tree or ground) I like a Marlin XT-22TR S,L,LR tube fed bolt action 22" with CCI CB or Quiet-22.
​


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Been shooting the Aguilia Super Colibri for several years now out of my .22 long rifle. Works great for squirrels in the back yard! So quiet the neighbors never know what has happened. I've had them almost go through the fence at 20 yds. 

Does dirty up the gun quickly though and can not be cycled.


----------

